# Praying Mantis Kid's book- pictures needed!



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 28, 2018)

So everybody whose interested,

I am trying to write a mantis book for kids, just a basic one explaining the life cycle, different species/and their locations, anatomy of a mantis etc.. 

But I need pictures. I only raise a few species at this time so I only have a limited amount of pictures. So if anyone has their best shots, please make sure (they are clear, high definition, enjoyable pictures)*(royalty free) *they would be willing to email to me, of any species* (please include species name and instar at time of picture).* My email can be found on my profile. 

At the back of the book there will be a acknowledgement section and anyone who donates pictures will be acknowledged there. The best picture will be the cover photo.

*I dont know if a publisher will accept my manuscript yet even as I have to have it done before they will look at it. Even if they decline it, I will be thankful for your help and will pray for you.*

 I'm wanting to try and make this book a paper back, floppylike, (lanscape paper direction), etc..


----------



## agent A (Oct 28, 2018)

i will work on this during the week


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 28, 2018)

Okay! Thanks! @mantisloverguy6000


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 28, 2018)

what a cool idea  I don't think my pics are good enough to be in a book but you can have a look. You can look in my topics of you see a nice one. I have still the original pics. I would love to share it with you.

If a publisher will not print it, you can use a site as https://www.lulu.com/

Good luck?


----------



## Graceface (Oct 28, 2018)

I can get you some photos of my Orchids ?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 28, 2018)

Okay! That's a good idea! I will check it out. Thanks for the permission to use pics.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 28, 2018)

Graceface said:


> I can get you some photos of my Orchids ?


That would be great! Like I said I only have pics of chinese, budwings, giant asians, and 1 pic of Little It (ghost), and Carolina all at various instead so I won't have much variety if I use only mine!


----------



## Synapze (Oct 28, 2018)

Great idea! Please feel free to use any of the photos from my "Collection" post. I always include species name, but not usually instar. Good luck!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks Synapze! I will do my best to guess and may ask you about certain ones eventually.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 28, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> what a cool idea  I don't think my pics are good enough to be in a book but you can have a look. You can look in my topics of you see a nice one. I have still the original pics. I would love to share it with you.
> 
> If a publisher will not print it, you can use a site as https://www.lulu.com/
> 
> Good luck?


Little Mantis, I love that idea, in fact I just checked it out and may end up using that and forget about a publisher completely! We will see and I am welcoming any suggestions and pictures!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 28, 2018)

Oh yeah and I would really love a good Ghost mantis pic for the front cover although an Idolo pic would work too...!


----------



## Graceface (Oct 28, 2018)

I have some Ghosts, too, L5/6. They are hard to photograph, but I have a few detailed shots of them. You can use any of my photos on this forum, if you like.

I will work on taking some even better pics of my various Orchid mantises for you


----------



## Graceface (Oct 28, 2018)

Maybe @MantisGirl13 can get a good pic of one of her adult ghosts for your cover!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 28, 2018)

Maybe! I have asked her via email to check out this post I am sure she will when ever she gets on today...

Ps. How do you mention a person in blue Graceface?


----------



## Graceface (Oct 28, 2018)

If you put @ and start typing the user name, it usually "mentions" the user and that person will get a notification.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 28, 2018)

@Graceface that is soo easy! I can't believe I never did that before!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks @Synapze I got 44 pics downloaded ready to go on computer later! When you post more please lmk! Your photographer takes awesome pics!


----------



## Graceface (Oct 28, 2018)

@Prayingmantisqueen  You learn something new everyday, if you're doing it right! ?  

I want to like your post, but it won't let me lol


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 28, 2018)

Yep you sure do!

Thats a bummer...


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 28, 2018)

I have some pics you can use, @Prayingmantisqueen! I have some great ones of my adult male ghost (he is amazingly beautiful) and my green-gold female. Should I email the best ones to you?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 28, 2018)

@MantisGirl13 Yes! That would be good. Then I can see if they will work for the front cover.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 28, 2018)

Graceface said:


> I want to like your post, but it won't let me lol


Try the next day then it will work.

@Prayingmantisqueen: I  would love a copy of the book too. I like  to see the endresult.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 28, 2018)

Sure! I was trying to add a poll to this tread of who would like a book if I ever get it published/printed but cant.

If I use LULU it would be about $10 a book for me to have it printed. Idk about shipping yet... haven't got that far! I am excited. I think I'll work on it a bit tonight when I get home.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 28, 2018)

@Graceface I got a few pictures of you mantis family post, thx! I am gonna work on puting them on the computer tonight!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 28, 2018)

I'll see if I can take some nice pics of my ghosts tomorrow. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 28, 2018)

@MantisGirl13

That would be great! Maybe you mom will let you use her real camera. Try to get some really clear well lit pics if you can, then it will look really nice!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 29, 2018)

Yeah, maybe! I will try my best to get you some perfect pictures, @Prayingmantisqueen!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 29, 2018)

Thanks @MantisGirl13

You guys are awesome


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 29, 2018)

I need a site where i can put large fliles, Does someone know a site? It is for the pics I want to send  to prayingmantisqueen


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 29, 2018)

@Little Mantis are they too big for an email? Asur318 sent me a ton by email.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 29, 2018)

The pics are a few mb, not very small, i can try, maybe attatchments are allowed to be bigger.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 29, 2018)

@Little Mantis they probably will go through. My email is on my profile.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 30, 2018)

Ok so if any body has pictures of a chinese mantid L2- L6 I need those. 

Also I am explaing in the book about:

Molts

Instars

Ooth and hatching

L1-Adult

Laying the ooth

And a gallery of different mantis pictures

Does anyone have any ideas of things they would like me to include?

@Little Mantis @Graceface @MantisGirl13 @Synapze and others


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 30, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Ok so if any body has pictures of a chinese mantid L2- L6 I need those.
> 
> Also I am explaing in the book about:
> 
> ...


You should include what they eat and how they need bigger prey as they grow.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 30, 2018)

Well at the different instars I have included what size and what they like to eat at that instar. I will upload some pics sometime this week.


----------



## Pun1sh3R (Oct 31, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Ok so if any body has pictures of a chinese mantid L2- L6 I need those.
> 
> Also I am explaing in the book about:
> 
> ...


Maps.  My boy loves maps.  Might be easier to show where they are from than just a location name.  Maybe the map can be the background of the page?


----------



## Graceface (Oct 31, 2018)

Im not sure how much this book will be geared towards care and keeping, or if it is just about mantids in general. If you are covering care, Maybe a bit about health/llness and enclosures/housing. 



Pun1sh3R said:


> Maps.  My boy loves maps.  Might be easier to show where they are from than just a location name.  Maybe the map can be the background of the page?


I love it! That is a great idea

I'm trying to get some better photos, but it is so hard to get good, HD, detailed shots. I should've asked for a macro lens for my birthday ?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 31, 2018)

Graceface said:


> Im not sure how much this book will be geared towards care and keeping, or if it is just about mantids in general. If you are covering care, Maybe a bit about health/llness and enclosures/housing.


I think it is a good idea too add that too. Maybe the readers will like to try to raise a mantis too. Maybe adding a few species that is good for beginners too..


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 31, 2018)

Pun1sh3R said:


> Maps.  My boy loves maps.  Might be easier to show where they are from than just a location name.  Maybe th﻿e map can be the background of the page?﻿﻿


Great idea! I never thought of that before!



Graceface said:


> Im not sure how much this book will be geared toward﻿s care and keeping, or if it is just about mantids in general. If you are covering care, Maybe a bit about health/llness and enclosures/housing. ﻿﻿


I will definately include something along thise lines. Thanks for reminding me.



Little Mantis said:


> I﻿ think﻿ it is a good idea too add that too. Maybe the read﻿ers﻿ will like to try to raise a mantis too. Maybe adding a few species that is good for beginners too..﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


Thats a good idea! Do you have any suggestions for beginning species? I mean I know I started with a tendora sinensis but they aren't the easiest...


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 31, 2018)

> Thats a good idea! Do you have any suggestions for beginning species?



hierodula membranacea.

hierodula masjuscula

Hierodula patellifera

Creobroter gemmatus

Parasphendale affinis

Phyllocrania paradoxa

This are a few. Think  There are more species that are good to begin with.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 31, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> hierodula﻿﻿ membranacea.
> 
> hierodula masjuscula
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 31, 2018)

Authors note


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 31, 2018)

Here is one view of the anatomy (there are 3 in the book. Face view, underside view, back view)


----------



## ohaple (Oct 31, 2018)

I know this is geared at children, but it would have been a good read even as an adult. I had to read many hours of forum posts to get most of the information you have here. Most guides start off assuming you know more than most newbies do.

I see you have photos of the male and female tendora sinensis. If you don't already it might be nice to have a page on sexual dimorphism.

Its looking great!

EDIT: Also, I'm not that great of a photographer but if there are any photos of ghost mantids or giant rainforest mantids, I would be happy to try to get a shot for you. Otherwise, feel free to use any of the photos I have posted on the forum.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 31, 2018)

ohaple said:


> I know this is geared at children, but it would have been a good read even as an adult. I had to read many hours of forum posts to get most of the information you have here. Most guides start off assuming you know more than most newbies do.
> 
> I see you have photos of the male and female tendora sinensis. If you don't already it might be nice to have a page on sexual dimorphism.
> 
> ...


Thank you!

Yes I was planning to put a page in on how to tell whether it is a male of female.

I am trying to get a very clear, well lit, high definition picture of a ghost mantid for the front cover.


----------



## ohaple (Oct 31, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yes I was planning to put a page in on how to tell whether it is a male of female.
> 
> I am trying to get a very clear, well lit, high definition picture of a ghost mantid for the front cover.


I can try to get a photo for you, but ours are only L4 and I think you would be better off with an adult for the cover.

EDIT: Here is the best photo I could get, but an adult would be more impressive I think


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 1, 2018)

@ohaple A nice pic of your ghost. I haven't had a nice pic of my ghosts yet.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 1, 2018)

ohaple said:


> EDIT﻿﻿: Here is the best photo I could get, but an adult would be more ﻿impressive I﻿ think
> 
> ﻿﻿﻿


That's a great picture! But like you said an adult would be better. If no pictures of adults come available or are to fuzzy etc.. I may use that one!


----------



## Pun1sh3R (Nov 1, 2018)

Do you have a defined criteria for "Kids Book"?  Scope creep may drag this project out and the final product may not be fit for purpose.

I am not trying to discredit any reccomendations, but what does a "Kid" want/should/need to know about Mantids? This is called "Voice of the customer".  What age range are you shooting for?

I think spiking a curiosity should be a goal for this.  "I want to know more".

At this point I think the captive care could be omitted.  Maybe provide links to care sheets in an appendix? 

But keep the info as and standardized for each species (Scientific Name, common name, region, traits, etc.). 

Other thoughts;

Brief scientific History/Facts (Mantids have been around for ?? Years.  First known fossile dates back to ?? Years, (geological period).  Comment about them being predators (Part of why their anatomy is the way it is).  Mimicry(Camouflage).  Maybe a note in the beginning that they can't hurt you.


----------



## Itsdelliott (Nov 1, 2018)

This is awesome! I am glad you are making a book! Are you going to include illustrations too?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 1, 2018)

Great start, @Prayingmantisqueen! I have some great pictures of adult ghosts that my mom and I took last night. As soon as she emails them to me I will send them to you. They are really clear and I hope you can use them! (PS, the male that I took pics of died a few hours after the photoshoot so I am sorry if he looks a little droopy in the photos. He was old, and was trying to mate with the stick that he was perched on   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 1, 2018)

Pun1sh3R said:


> Do you have a defined criteria for "Kids Book"?


Not exactly I guess. It is more like general info like you said.



Pun1sh3R said:


> What﻿﻿ a﻿ge range are you shooting for?﻿


I guess about 12 and up?



Pun1sh3R said:


> At﻿ t﻿his point I think the captive care could be omitted.  ﻿M﻿aybe provide links to care sheets in an appendix?﻿﻿


That may be a good idea, possibly just include a link to the forum?



Pun1sh3R said:


> Brief﻿ s﻿cientific History/Facts (Mantids have been around for ?? Years.  First known fossile dates back to ?? Years, (geological period).  Comment about them b﻿eing predators (Part of why their anatomy is the way it is).  Mimicry(Camouflage).  Mayb﻿e﻿ a note in the beginning that they can't hurt you﻿.


Great ideas! Will definately add some of that history and stuff in!



MantisGirl13 said:


> Great start, @Prayingmantisqueen! I have some great pictures of adult ghosts that my mom and I took last night. As soon as she emails them to me I will send them to you. They are really clear and I hope you can use them! (PS, the male that I took﻿ ﻿pics of died a few hours after the photoshoot so I am sorry if he looks a little droopy in the ph﻿otos. He was old, and was trying to mate wi﻿﻿th the stick that he was perched on


Thanks @MantisGirl13!!

Thats too bad about him dying!!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 1, 2018)

Itsdelliott said:


> This is awesome! I am glad you are making a book! Are you going to include illustrations too?


Well lots of pictures... If an artist wanted to draw something for it I wouldnt mind!


----------



## ohaple (Nov 1, 2018)

With regard to the captive care information, I think it would be nice to have a box dedicated to "typical" care with  a note that each species is different and research should be done before getting one. I agree its not helpful to get into the details of care, but some information would be nice.

As a parent (or child) the general care information is useful to help decide if captive care is even worth looking into (and getting your child's hopes up). Could include simple information like typical temperature range, typical humidity range, typical feeders, typical lifespan, and recommended enclosure size. It could be at the end in a "want to learn more?" section.


----------



## Pun1sh3R (Nov 1, 2018)

From just seeing the little bit you have posted already, put my on the First Edition List (Author signed copy would be cool).  My son is 5 years old and would love this.  The age group might be lower than your anticipating. 

Try not to get to far into the weeds.  Start a "Parking Lot" for items that may not fit this project.  Then when it's done, your Parking Lot may start adventure #2.


----------



## ohaple (Nov 1, 2018)

Pun1sh3R said:


> From just seeing the little bit you have posted already, put my on the First Edition List (Author signed copy would be cool).  My son is 5 years old and would love this.  The age group might be lower than your anticipating.
> 
> Try not to get to far into the weeds.  Start a "Parking Lot" for items that may not fit this project.  Then when it's done, your Parking Lot may start adventure #2.


Good advice. I started writing a book for youtube creators to teach them about the system several years ago. Every subject soon became its own chapter and I ran out of steam about 100 pages in. If I had been more concise and selective about subjects, I may have actually completed the project.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 1, 2018)

Pun1sh3R said:


> From just seeing the little bit you have posted already, put my on the First Edition List (Author signed copy would be cool).  My son is 5 years old and would love this.  The age group might be lower than your anticipating.
> 
> Try not to get to far into the weeds.  Start a "Parking Lot" for items that may not fit this project.  Then when it's done, your Parking Lot may start adventure #2.


Okay I will ? Pun1sh3R is on First Edition list! About the age group, you are probably right. I know my 3 year old brother would love it thats why I am not including anything about mating.



ohaple said:


> Good﻿﻿ advice. I started writing a book for youtube creators to teach them about the system several year﻿s ago. Every subject soon became its own chapter ﻿an﻿d I ran out of steam about 100 pages in. If I had﻿ ﻿been more concise and selective about subjects, I ma﻿y have actually completed the project.﻿


True. I will try to keep it simple and not "run out of steam"!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 2, 2018)

Okay so here is what I have so far..

Author note

"What we will study" list

Anatomy of mantis

Why the mantis is built the way it is (covers predator-ship and three defence mechanisms)

First instar - 7th instar (1 page per instar)(need pitures of L2-L6 chinese pls..)

Final molt

Mantis Gallery (c. Pictipennis, h. Venosa, h. Membrecana, stagmomantis Carolina, so far... Whould like pictures if adult ghost, orchids, and Idolo-mantids)

Maps (picture of Asian, Africa and USA/N.&amp;S. Carolina with a short list of species native there)

Basic Care (Note to parents)

Resources and acknowledgments 

Anything else?


----------



## ohaple (Nov 2, 2018)

I think thats a great list. You will get lots of suggestions for things to add, but your list is good as is.

The only section I think is interesting to kids, but missing from your list (unless it is one of the three defense mechanisms) is camouflage.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 2, 2018)

ohaple said:


> unless﻿ it is one of th﻿e three defense mechanisms) is ca﻿m﻿ouflag﻿e.﻿


Yep! It is the first in the list!


----------



## Pun1sh3R (Nov 2, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Okay so here is what I have so far..
> 
> Author note
> 
> ...


The list looks good.  Do you mention Ooth prior to instar?

Captive Care (Term instead of Basic)?

For the Geography (Maps Section) it could be as simple as the map with pictures of the Mantids in the highlighted area they occupy.  (Color match the border of the Mantid picture to the color of their highlighted area). Taking it a step further on the color thing, tie the color to the species page (Backround color of the scientific name)?

This would be an easy visual and promote the kid to look back through the book to the species page for more info if curious.  A Match and Find type of thing?  Could add to the learning of the Kid/Parent.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 2, 2018)

Good ideas! But how do I make the background a different color on each page? When I set the background it's only one color..!


----------



## Pun1sh3R (Nov 2, 2018)

What program are you using? 

Depending on the program.  Example: Add a text box for the Scientific Name.  Type the name in.  Then select the text box and change the Backround color of the box.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 3, 2018)

Okay I will try that. Thx!


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 18, 2018)

I shot some great pics of my Orchid, Oanther, and Thistle. I emailed you . Do you think you may use them?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 18, 2018)

@Cole 78 Thanks! I will look at them! I am sure I can use at least a few. Oh yeah! I just looked at them. Super good quality!


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 18, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> @Cole 78 Thanks! I will look at them! I am sure I can use at least a few. Oh yeah! I just looked at them. Super good quality!


Thanks! I can get you some great pics of ghost nymphs once they arrive sometime in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 18, 2018)

Cole 78 said:


> Thanks﻿!﻿ I can get you some great pics of ghost nymphs﻿ on﻿ce they arrive sometime in the next couple week﻿s﻿.﻿﻿﻿﻿


Your pictures are nice. Do you have a nice camera? The quality is great! Clear and well lit.


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 18, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Your pictures are nice. Do you have a nice camera? The quality is great! Clear and well lit.


Yeah, I have a Canon Powershot SX60 HS and a Raynox DCR-250 lens. I just use whitepaoer for my white backround, and a few lamps and lights for lighting.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 18, 2018)

Cole 78 said:


> Yeah, I have a Canon Powershot SX60 HS and a Raynox DCR-250 lens. I just use whitepaoer for my white backround, and a few lamps and lights for lighting.


That is so nice. I want a camera for Christmas but good chance I wont get one...


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 19, 2018)

@Prayingmantisqueenhow is the work on the book doing? Did you made some progess?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 19, 2018)

I am not quite sure it is the lay out I want so I am trying to see what layout would be best. I have been out of town  a couple times too so I haven't made too much progress. I am still trying to get pictures of Chinese mantid at all instars for the 'WHAT IS AN INSTAR' chapters.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 20, 2018)

Okay guys and girls!

So here is a list of pictures I still need for the book. I am sitting at my computer here seeing what I need now. Also I am changing the format around and unfortunately probably will not be able to have a maps or gallery section. But I still have a tttooonnn of info to cover in one short book so bare with me here..

Pictures: High resolution/quality, picts pls..

Feeders(all sizes and shapes pls!); dubias, crickets, hydei ff, melangster ff, house flies, blue bottle flies, grasshoppers, etc...

Mantids; L1-L7/8 Tendora Sinensis and hatching photos.

Clear under abdomen view of both adult male and female Tendora Sinensis for the page on sexing. 

Pictures of any species oothecea.

And that should be it (for now!) thanks in advance! And I hope I am not wearing anybody out with my constant pleas for pictures! Btw, all the pictures I have are great and I am definitely gonna be using alot of them! THANK YOU!!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 20, 2018)

Here is the Table of Contents so far:

What is a praying mantis?

What is a molt?

What is an instar?

Praying mantis anatomy and defining the gender.

Praying mantis habits

Hatching from the ootheca

Instars 1-4

Instars 5-8

Laying the ootheca

What do other species oothecea look like?

What the praying mantis eats

Where the praying mantis lives

The praying mantids predators 

How enviromental changes affect the praying mantis

A word on captive care

Photos, acknowledgments, &amp; resources


----------



## ohaple (Nov 21, 2018)

Looks great.

In my opinion, the in-depth life cycle discussion (molt, instar, hatching, 1-4, 5-8, other species) should come towards the end. I think anatomy should come directly after "what is a praying mantis" then the habits (which I might call behavior). I think this would lend itself toward how we learn by starting more general and then getting more specific.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 21, 2018)

@ohaple Good point! I think will arrange them as you said.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 13, 2018)

I wanted to say thank you to everyone who has contributed pictures and ideas to my project!

Although the project will be on hold for a couple of months (traveling, confrences, holidays), I will let all of you know when [LULU©] prints the first copies!

I am sorry there will be a wait but we are really busy this month and next and plus I won't be on here AS much.

Thanks again and God Bless!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 13, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> I wanted to say thank you to everyone who has contributed pictures and ideas to my project!
> 
> Although the project will be on hold for a couple of months (traveling, confrences, holidays), I will let all of you know when [LULU©] prints the first copies!
> 
> ...


Awesome! I can't wait to see the first copies!!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 13, 2018)

For all who were interested in a book:

When I get them published with LuLu self publishing the cost of each book will be about $17.

Not bad!

And it looks like it will be relatively simple to upload and all. So yay!

Thanks again. 

Ps. Everyone who contributed photos; please PM me or reply here as to what you would like to be credited as. TY!

@Little Mantis @Synapze @Cole 78 @MantisGirl13@ohaple @Pun1sh3R @Graceface @mantisloverguy6000

And anyone elso I missed!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 13, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Awesome! I can't wait to see the first copies!!!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Me too


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 13, 2018)

Do you ship to Canada?

 

I'd be proud to own a copy.


----------



## Cole 78 (Dec 14, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> For all who were interested in a book:
> 
> When I get them published with LuLu self publishing the cost of each book will be about $13.
> 
> ...


Could I be credited as Shaheer F. ?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 14, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> Do you ship to Canada?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be proud to own a copy.


I can probably. I will look into it.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 14, 2018)

Cole 78 said:


> Could I be credited as Shaheer F. ?


Yep thats fine.

Do you have any super cool shots of orchids you could send me? I have the first ones but since you have that nice camera I was wondering if you could get on for the front cover for me. That would be awesome if you could. TY!


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 14, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> I can probably. I will look into it.


Not illegal. I was being facetious.  

With the terse regulations about mantids etc. it is a funny thing to say.

Just charge a bit more for shipping.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 14, 2018)

@hysteresis

Ok. I figured it wasnt illegal I just didnt know if I had to have a special lable on box or something.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 14, 2018)

Could I be credited as Cora D.? 

Thank you! I am glad you can use some of my pictures!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Cole 78 (Dec 14, 2018)

@Prayingmantisqueen yah I will send some good pics of my mantids.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 15, 2018)

Great! Thx.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Jan 16, 2019)

Here are the Photo Credits so far:

Austin Hiatt (not sure of username?)

Grace Kelley @Graceface

Steve A. @Synapze

Cora D. @MantisGirl13

Shaheer F. @Cole 78

Dominik Exner @Velve

Mark Lamont @bugboymark

 Angelique Vel﻿thuyse﻿n@Little Mantis

Ian Russel @ausar318ausar

Is there anyone I missed that sent me photos? Are any of your names spelled incorrectly or would like to be written differently? Thank you!


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 16, 2019)

Erryone's been outed!

Christian P nice to meet yall!


----------



## ausar318 (Jan 16, 2019)

Oh no! My name is out in the open! My cover has been blown! 

Kidding, of course lol  

By the way, it’s @bugboymark for the second one


----------



## Cole 78 (Jan 16, 2019)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Here are the Photo Credits so far:
> 
> Austin Hiatt (not sure of username?)
> 
> ...


Go ahead and use my full name, Shaheer Fahad. Kinda odd name, I know haha.

Also, in most published books, anyone who contributed usually gets a free copy... Are you doing that?...


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Jan 16, 2019)

Cole 78 said:


> Go﻿﻿ ahead and use my full name, Shaheer Fahad. Kinda odd name, I know haha.


Your name is fine- 



Cole 78 said:


> Also﻿, in﻿ most publish﻿ed ﻿books, anyone who contributed u﻿sually get﻿s a﻿﻿ free copy... Are you doing that?...﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


I wish.. But my budget is too tight and LULU doesn't give freebies


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 17, 2019)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Ps. Everyone who contributed photos; please PM me or reply here as to what you would like to be credited as. TY!


 use my real name: Angelique velthuysen


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Jan 17, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> use my real name: Angelique﻿ vel﻿thuyse﻿n﻿


Oh okay


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 17, 2019)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> I wish.. But my budget is too tight and LULU doesn't give freebies


I will buy one. I don't think if i can find my old login here. I have to look for it.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Jan 17, 2019)

@Little Mantis I also will be selling them from my house for how ever it ends up being at the end plus a little shipping.


----------



## ohaple (Jan 30, 2019)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> @Little Mantis I also will be selling them from my house for how ever it ends up being at the end plus a little shipping.


Hows the progress coming? Excited to see what you made.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Jan 30, 2019)

ohaple said:


> Hows﻿ the progress coming? Excited to see what you made.﻿


Great! I am only waiting to find feeder pics and a pic of adult male Chinese abdomen for showing how to sex a male from a female. Already have the female pic... just need pic of male abdomen. Other than that I will be done.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 31, 2019)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Great! I am only waiting to find feeder pics and a pic of adult male Chinese abdomen for showing how to sex a male from a female. Already have the female pic... just need pic of male abdomen. Other than that I will be done.


Awesome! What feeders do you need pics of?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Jan 31, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Awesome! What feeders do you need pics of?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Anything a mantis can eat!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 31, 2019)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Anything a mantis can eat!


I mean, what do you have so far? I can probably get you a pic of fly pupae and dubia roaches...

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Feb 1, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I mean, what do you have so far? I can probably get you a pic of fly pupae and dubia roaches...
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I have no pictures of feeders yet except what I have from Bing. So anything is great!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Feb 1, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Awesome! What feeders do you need pics of?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I have crickets and super worms right now because of Julio. I can get pics of those...


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 1, 2019)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> I have crickets and super worms right now because of Julio. I can get pics of those...


Ok. I will see if I can get you Dubia, fly pupae, and a fruit fly culture. Is that ok?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Feb 2, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Ok. I will see if I can get you Dubia, fly pupae, and a fruit fly culture. Is that ok?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 2, 2019)

I have waxworms and BSFL. My hydei are popping. Im getting low on crickets though.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Feb 2, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> I have waxworms and BSFL. My hydei are popping. Im getting low on crickets though.


Anything be great!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Feb 3, 2019)

@Little Mantis sent some dubias shots. Would love some flies, grasshoppers, crickets, worms, other roaches, more dubias, anything really. I will try to get well lit pics of my crickets and super worms too.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Feb 3, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> I have waxworms and BSFL. My hydei are popping. Im getting low on crickets though.


@hysteresis If you do send in pics for the book I will need your full name or whatever you want to be credited as. Thanks!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 3, 2019)

In a couple of days fresh grasshoppers are incoming  I will have a look for grasshopper pics I took earlier


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Feb 3, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> In a couple of days fresh grasshoppers are incoming  I will have a look for grasshopper pics I took earlier


K great!


----------



## River Dane (Feb 3, 2019)

I can get you some yellow porcelain roach nymph pictures. Don’t have any adults, though, sorry.


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 3, 2019)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> @hysteresis If you do send in pics for the book I will need your full name or whatever you want to be credited as. Thanks!


I snapped some some photos last night.

Ill take some more tonight, and PM you a link for DL, etc. Once you see those, feel free to direct me with suggestuons and we'll repeat. No worries. Just watching some football atm.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Feb 4, 2019)

River Dane said:


> I can get you some yellow porcelain roach nymph pictures. Don’t have any adults, though, sorry.


Thats great   

My email should be on my profile.


----------



## ohaple (Feb 6, 2019)

I can try to get some of green banana roaches and isopods. Isopods aren't a common feeder but my mantises seem to like them. Green banana roaches also aren't super popular but my mantises love them and they are more attractive, so more fun to keep. Let me know if you would like either.

Be careful with grabbing images from Bing. Most are protected by copyright. Would be better to use photos from members here with explicit permission. I would hate to see someone make a claim against you or force you to stop making the book.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 6, 2019)

ohaple said:


> Be careful with grabbing images from Bing. Most are protected by copyright. Would be better to use photos from members here with explicit permission. I would hate to see someone make a claim against you or force you to stop making the book.


Ugh yeah, better use only pics from us. That is safe. ppl can ask very high prizes for use of pics if they discover you use them in your book. I have seen it on TV


----------



## ohaple (Feb 6, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> Ugh yeah, better use only pics from us. That is safe. ppl can ask very high prizes for use of pics if they discover you use them in your book. I have seen it on TV


When I used to do Youtube as a part-time job it was a constant problem. If 10 seconds of a song played on the radio in the background of a video, you would lose monetization rights. Many channels got shut down due to copyright strikes. The other option is to find images that give permission on the website, but they usually only permit use for non-commercial purposes. If there is an image you really want on Bing, it may also be worth reaching out to the owner of the image through their website. Most of those are from hobbyists and I think most would give permission for credit.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Feb 6, 2019)

ohaple said:


> I can try to get some of green banana roaches and isopods. Isopods aren't a common feeder but my mantises seem to like them. Green banana roaches also aren't super popular but my mantises love them and they are more attractive, so more fun to keep. Let me know if you would like either.
> 
> Be careful with grabbing images from Bing. Most are protected by copyright. Would be better to use photos from members here with explicit permission. I would hate to see someone make a claim against you or force you to stop making the book.


Those pics would be great!

Thabks for the warning! I thought that so I was trying to get ones that said royalty free on them but I am wondering if you all think getting a few off Wikipedia would matter as long as I credit Wikipedia in the credits? Not so much for this book especially but I am also working on one for raising a bearded dragon and my pics are kinda poor quality compared to WIKIPedia but I will just use mine if it is too much of a risk!



Little Mantis said:


> Ugh yeah, better use only pics from us. That is safe. ppl can ask very high prizes for use of pics if they discover you use them in your book. I have seen it on TV


I am so glad you all are willing to share!



ohaple said:


> When I used to do Youtube as a part-time job it was a constant problem. If 10 seconds of a song played on the radio in the background of a video, you would lose monetization rights. Many channels got shut down due to copyright strikes. The other option is to find images that give permission on the website, but they usually only permit use for non-commercial purposes. If there is an image you really want on Bing, it may also be worth reaching out to the owner of the image through their website. Most of those are from hobbyists and I think most would give permission for credit.


Thats terrible! Will remember that so I dont make that mistake if I ever have a YouTube channel!

I will definitely look into asking for permission. 

Also, if I recommend a certain company for a certain product can I ask for royaltys to include in my book? Not that I really am going to do that in this perticular one, but for future reference


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Feb 6, 2019)

Ps my cricket pic turned out fine so thats good.


----------



## ohaple (Feb 6, 2019)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Also, if I recommend a certain company for a certain product can I ask for royaltys to include in my book? Not that I really am going to do that in this perticular one, but for future reference


You can always ask. It would generally be called a Sponsorship Agreement, where the company would pay $X per book sold or a flat fee. It happens in many types of media, but most larger companies are unwilling to deal with unknown people. You could always send an email to see if they would be interested in sponsoring you. Worst thing they can do is say no. The main pitfall in those types of situations is the possibility of losing credibility. When you are getting paid to recommend a product, people assume that is the only reason you are recommending the product. If it were me, I would do as Orin did and reference products without sponsorship. The few times I did sponsored videos I would make very clear that they were sponsored to maintain some trust with the consumer.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Feb 7, 2019)

@ohaple Thanks so much!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Feb 7, 2019)

*Attention all members of this Community who have contributed to this project!!*​
*I AM SENDING THE MANUCRIPT IN TO THE SELF-PUBLISHER ASAP AND WILL NEED ANYONE WHO HAS SENT ME PICTURES OF MANTIDS OR FEEDERS ETC TO TELL ME WHAT THEY WOULD LIKE TO BE CREDITED AS (IF YOU HAVEN'T ALREADY) ASAP. THANKS!!*​
*@Little Mantis@MantisGirl13 @Synapze @mantisloverguy6000 @ohaple @hysteresis @Graceface @Cole 78 *​
*and anyone else I missed, it wont let me add more usernames to this post.*​
 ​
 ​


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 7, 2019)

Christian Pavez


----------



## Graceface (Feb 7, 2019)

Grace Kelley


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 7, 2019)

Graceface said:


> Grace Kelley


Cool name, yo'.


----------



## Graceface (Feb 7, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Cool name, yo'.


Thanks! My husband gave me the last name (I swear that's not the only reason I married him! )


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 7, 2019)

Angelique Velthuysen


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 7, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> Angelique Velthuysen


Het is een genoegen om kennis te maken.

:clap:


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Feb 7, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## ohaple (Feb 7, 2019)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> @ohaple Thanks so much!


I just pmd you feeder photos and my name information for the credits section.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 8, 2019)

Cora Dart

Sorry I didn't get you feeder pics, I've been a little sidetracked lately and my dad won't use his camera to take pics of the roaches because he hates them!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Feb 10, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Sorry﻿ I did﻿n't get you feeder pics, I've been a little sidetracked lately and my dad won't use his camera to take ﻿pics of the roaches because he hates them!
> 
> - MantisGirl13﻿


Ha ha thats fine!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 11, 2019)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Ha ha thats fine!


Ok! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Feb 20, 2019)

* If your not on this list, but you have sent me pictures for the book please PM me and I will add you on! If your not in this list then your not in the book either (because I read names out of the book to create this list) and I want to make sure everyone gets proper credits in the book so please make sure you are in the list if you provided any pictures to me! Thanks!*

@Graceface 

@ohaple 

@MantisGirl13

@hysteresis

@Prayingmantisqueen

@Velve

@ausar318

@Little Mantis

@bugboymark

@Sean_N

@Cole 78

@Synapze 

@Viking Spawn

This is kind of time sensitive because I would like to send off the manuscript this weekend or coming week. If you are on the list, no need to respond. If your not, please PM me asap.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Feb 22, 2019)

Okay everyone! 

How many of you want a book??!! 

I have to put in order quantity and pay before they print so need to know how many to get for you all!

FYI this is getting complicated... uhhh.. Oh well! I'll manage 

-Prayingmantisqueen


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 22, 2019)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Okay everyone!
> 
> How many of you want a book??!!
> 
> ...


I'll take two, please!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 22, 2019)

i want 1


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Feb 22, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> I'll take two, please!


Notes being taken.....!


----------



## Graceface (Feb 22, 2019)

I will take one


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 22, 2019)

How much do they cost?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Feb 22, 2019)

I am not exactly sure yet. Stueben press has them cheaper. I will let you know this Monday or tuesday


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 22, 2019)

Ok! Thanks!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 22, 2019)

Once you have an idea of pricing, you should cross-post on Mantis Keepers, FB group.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Feb 22, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Once you have an idea of pricing, you should cross-post on Mantis Keepers, FB group.


My mom has facebook but I do not. I will ask her if she will let me use her account. Thats a good idea!


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 22, 2019)

Mantidforum has a FB group too.

Post there too, maybe. If that's allowed.


----------



## Sean_N (Feb 23, 2019)

Put me down for one please.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Feb 23, 2019)

@Sean_N gotcha down!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Feb 23, 2019)

@MantisGirl13

I think the price would end up being $17 ish a piece which includes $2 shipping (so the book itself is about $15 but shipping is nessesary so $17 total).


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 24, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Het is een genoegen om kennis te maken.
> 
> :clap:


lol jij bent nederlands??  cool :clap: 

Saw your post just now


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 24, 2019)

@Little Mantis You also may have missed that im expecting a T. pantherina breeding group on Tuesday. Two females and one male. Plus a mismolted male same age that I might be able to recover.

There's also more thistles coming to add to my female.


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 24, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> lol jij bent nederlands??  cool :clap:


Close. Ancestry DNA says im mostly Germanic european, then Spanish, then Andean aboriginal, Portugese, and 3 pct British Isles.

I was born in Santiago, Chile.


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 24, 2019)

Wait. I think I posted about this before.

Im a mess.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 24, 2019)

lol I never researched my DNA ancestery. @hysteresishope your panthers will be giving you a lot of ooths when they reach adulthood.


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 24, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> lol I never researched my DNA ancestery. @hysteresishope your panthers will be giving you a lot of ooths when they reach adulthood.


I hope I can handle this.

Looking like I'll be trying with ghosts, spinys, thistles, violins, and panthers.

Orchids too if I find males


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 24, 2019)

You will  you will be having a mantis zoo soon


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 24, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> You will  you will be having a mantis zoo soon


I'm still dreaming of idolos....


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 24, 2019)

Maybe you find a idolo somewhere.  they are cool.


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 24, 2019)

Im not in a rush. Maybe this spring.


----------



## ohaple (Feb 24, 2019)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Okay everyone!
> 
> How many of you want a book??!!
> 
> ...


I will buy one.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Feb 24, 2019)

ohaple said:


> I will buy one.


Gotcha down on the list!


----------



## Pun1sh3R (Mar 6, 2019)

I still want a signed copy please.  So put me down for 1.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Mar 6, 2019)

Okay!



Pun1sh3R said:


> I still want a signed copy please.  So put me down for 1.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Mar 6, 2019)

FYI I am having trouble getting the fonts embedded  (??!!?? Aka I have no idea what that means) and I had to reformat the entire thing for LULU so I may choose Stuben Press if they can help me better IDK!! 

Help from LULU would be way put of my price range ($1,000 to do the book) so I have to do it true DIY fashion.

Thanks for any imput!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 7, 2019)

Did lulu not recognize the font you are using?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Mar 7, 2019)

Well it was in Calbira(?) and then it said to embed it or change the font to such and such. When I did change it, it messed up all the layout so I fixed everything and tried to upload it again but same thing. I am lost for what to do. They have a page on how to embed fonts but since I am not too techy I can't make sense of it.


----------



## Pun1sh3R (Mar 7, 2019)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Well it was in Calbira(?) and then it said to embed it or change the font to such and such. When I did change it, it messed up all the layout so I fixed everything and tried to upload it again but same thing. I am lost for what to do. They have a page on how to embed fonts but since I am not too techy I can't make sense of it.


There are several things to this issue;

What type of computer are you using? (PC or Mac)

What program did you use? (Word, other)

What file extension are you using? Example MantisBook.doc

What extension does LuLu need?

One of us maybe able to help.

Also, save multiple copies.  If you are going to try new font or layout save it with a slightly different name so you dont mess up your Master copy.  Example; MantisBook 2.doc

Everytime you make a change save with a new name.  This will give you a history of work, and reference if you need it.  When you get your final Draft you can save as and label it.  Example; MantisBook Final.doc


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Mar 7, 2019)

Thanks @Pun1sh3R

I am using:

PC

Word

Doc and PDF

Doc or PDF



Pun1sh3R said:


> Also﻿, ﻿save multiple copies.  If you are going to try new font or layout save it with a slightly different name so you dont mess up your Master copy.  Example; MantisBook 2.doc
> 
> Everytime you make﻿ a change save with a new name.  This will give you a history of work, and reference if you need it.  When you get your final Draft you can save as and label it.  Example; MantisBook﻿﻿ ﻿Final﻿.doc


Right. I have a few copies labeled as such.

Any help would be welcome. I also am gonna ask a friend on Sat about it too.


----------



## Sean_N (Mar 9, 2019)

What version of MS Word are you using? There should be an option to: Save As/Tools/Save Options/Embed fonts. Then you can save as PDF. 

If your version of MS Word cannot save as PDF,  you can download and install free software for that, like doPDF (http://www.dopdf.com/)

I believe LuLu prefers uploads in PDF format already. Here are link to an article in LuLu’s h support area on how to embed fonts in the PDF document:

http://connect.lulu.com/en/discussion/33148

Hope this helps.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Mar 9, 2019)

Sean_N said:


> If﻿ your version of MS Word cannot save as PDF,  you can download and install free software ﻿for that, like doPDF (http://www.dopdf.com/)
> 
> I believe LuLu prefers uploads in PDF format already. Here are link to an article in LuLu’s h support area on how to embed fonts in the PDF document:﻿
> 
> ...


Thank you. 

My 2010 version of MS word can save as PDF. But I do not see the options you mentioned.          Maybe my version is too old to have that option? 

LuLu does prefer PDF. But they also accept Word.docs. I think if I can get the fonts embeded (hard) and it into a PDF (easy) then the flattening and distorting issue may be resolved- IDK...

I have tried the embed thing on LuLu and I guess I'm not techy enough to figure it out- which is wierd because I usually can..


----------



## Sean_N (Mar 9, 2019)

You can search embedding fonts for MS Word 2010 online, but try this:

1. Click the File tab and go to Options.

2. At the left of the dialog box, click save.

3. Check the “Embed Fonts In the File” check box.

4. Click Ok.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Mar 9, 2019)

Sean_N said:


> You can search embedding fonts for MS Word 2010 online, but try this:
> 
> 1. Click the File tab and go to Options.
> 
> ...


Great minds think alike!

I was like- why bother these folks when I probably can Youtube it? Ya know, YouTube university...! 

They told me to do what you said and of course I did it... Waiting for it to save, will see if it works!


----------



## Sean_N (Mar 9, 2019)

On another note, maybe we should move this to PM until it gets resolved because the topic is not in the scope of the forum?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Mar 9, 2019)

K.


----------



## ohaple (Jun 14, 2019)

Is this project still moving forward?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 14, 2019)

I was wondering the same thing too!

EDIT: I don't know if @Prayingmantisqueen visits this forum any more. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Jun 14, 2019)

Hi GUYS!!!

I am here occasionally

I am trying. It is a very difficult process to self publish especially with so many pictures in the book. I am considering contacting my actual publisher and seeing what they recommend.  I will update you as I know info


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 14, 2019)

Hi!! Good to know you haven't abandoned this project!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 14, 2019)

And good to hear from you, @Prayingmantisqueen.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Jun 14, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Hi!! Good to know you haven't abandoned this project!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I've felt like it many a time haha


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 14, 2019)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> I've felt like it many a time haha


Lol :lol: 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Apr 2, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Hi!! Good to know you haven't abandoned this project!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Hey! I still haven't! And I think it is closer than ever before!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Apr 2, 2020)

ohaple said:


> Is this project still moving forward?


Yesss! Check out my most recent topic thingy


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Apr 2, 2020)

hysteresis said:


> And good to hear from you, @Prayingmantisqueen.


Yeah, still like mantids just haven't kept any for a while.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Apr 2, 2020)

So who all still wants a book so I can have a final count (for when it's time to order, which could be sooner or later depending on schedules)????

I will sign all copies unless requested NOT too!



PS, my Instagram is litw_photography

Go check out some of my pictures I've been taking! Will look for mantids to photograph this summer!


----------



## Pun1sh3R (Apr 2, 2020)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> So who all still wants a book so I can have a final count (for when it's time to order, which could be sooner or later depending on schedules)????
> 
> I will sign all copies unless requested NOT too!
> 
> ...


Me please.


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 2, 2020)

How many did I ask for. Two? LOL!

I'm still in!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 3, 2020)

I still want 1 too


----------



## ohaple (May 4, 2020)

I am still in for one.


----------



## ohaple (Dec 9, 2020)

Is this project dead? I would like to still support you if you are moving forward @Prayingmantisqueen.


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Dec 9, 2020)

I think its deAd?


----------

